# Live Windows 98 CD ?



## akrite (7. November 2006)

Moin,
ist es eigentlich möglich eine Live Windows 98 SE CD zu erstellen ? Ich bräuchte sie zu Demo- bzw. Testzwecken.


----------



## michaelwengert (7. November 2006)

schau dir mal die beiden links hier an:
http://www.raschle-elektronik.ch/w98-boot-cd.htm
http://nano98.yubb.de/

ne andere Möglichkeit für Testzwecke wäre auch mit VMware...
Ist ja zur Zeit kostenlos, und du müßtest zum testen nicht neu starten


----------



## Dr Dau (7. November 2006)

Hallo!

Probiert habe ich es noch nicht.
Aber wenn es möglich sein sollte, dann nicht ohne hohen Aufwand.
So nimmt Windows im laufenden Betrieb z.b. immer wieder Änderungen in der Registrie vor.
Die Auslagerungsdatei kann man (wenn ich mich recht erinner) unter Windows 9x deaktivieren (genügend RAM vorrausgesetzt)..... im gegensatz zu NT-Systemen.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir evtl. auch mehr Infos einholen, in dem Du nach "BartPE" suchst (habe ich mich nie mit befasst).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## akrite (7. November 2006)

michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> http://www.raschle-elektronik.ch/w98-boot-cd.htm
> http://nano98.yubb.de/


...die beiden Links scheinen mir sehr erfolgsversprechend, vor allem der erste Link.
An BartPE hatte ich auch erst gedacht, nur leider ist der Weg ab Win XP erst gangbar. Mit NT, 9x und 2000 streikt das ganze...
Danke, weitere Anregungen werden auch weiter gerne Angenommen.


----------

